# Poodle Owner (Standard)



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Good morning.

After reviewing lots of things on Standard Poodles we found one. My boyfriend has wanted a bigger dog for a while now and this seemed to be the best fit for us and our home. We have 2 Poms -which are great, not ankle biters and so far we are doing well with controlling the barking most of the time. They are only one year old. Both crate trained as Olie will be as well.

Although you research, it would really be nice to hear some relatable information that maybe we didn't read that seems to not be listed in the information we reviewed.

Examples - chewing, digging, health....possibly whining which we got familiar with last night before bed and again this morning. Grant it he is a puppy this we know and some of this will happen no matter what. But if there is anything outside of the norm that they may also favor to, treats, toys or training. 

Heres a quick rundown of this situation. My boyfriend while on the INTERNET stumbles across an add for standard poodles so we thought great opportunity to ask questions. In the liter that Olie came from there were 2 male dogs born with hernias, had to have surgery so they were neutered as well. My boyfriend went to see them, came home with Olie which has registration papers, but he basically paid $300.00 for him, which entailed the surgery for both. Olie seems to be doing fine but if there is anyone with experience in this area as well as poodles, we are open for any feedback you have to offer.

Thanks SO MUCH in advance!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

With Standard poodles I would worry about bloat, epilepsy, PRA (Progressive Retinal Atrophy) and sebaceous adenitis (skin disease that causes hair loss). 
$300 is REALLY inexpensive for a well-bred Standard poodle and if the parents are not fully health tested, I would bring the pup back. Serious health issues like the above mentioned, are NOT something you want to deal with if it can be avoided. I personally would bring the puppy back, but if you're in love, and are financially, mentally and emotionally prepared to potentially deal with expensive medical issues, keep him.

Standard poodles are HIGH ENERGY dogs. Be prepared for a little energizer bunny. Socialize him right from the start with everything and everyone. They're extremely smart, and are very "human-like". They tend to be somewhat "soft" and "sensitive", so I would recommend positive reinforcement or clicker training methods. 

Good luck with your pup, and post some pics!


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you Locke. We did read up on the potential health problems and I agree preperation for the worst when considering money is important. 

The family he met with does offer a health gurantee. (12 mon) Also due to the dog not being able to breed and the hernia, it does (in breed terms? Not that I am that well versed) hurt the "value" of the dog. The costs for the other dogs were significantly higer, trust me. Also he we received a copy of the Vet's notes on the dog and giving him a very positive recovery..... I am HOPING that Olie does well, because YES we just love him. 

And honestly the people like demeaner, I see exactly what you're talking about!! This I can see and therefore if you're not careful I am certain they could rule the house really quick. Now what about whining? I know his belly hurts (2 incisions) We are trying to keep him crated and play with the other dogs in small sessions for now, but someone told me they were whiners??? And last the nipping, he is nipping a bit and we are staying on top of this, but again another thing someone told me about this breed.

Thanks Again - hopefully the pics attach.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

If need be. 

I know a very reputable breeder in Ontario that will ship pups. They have some right now. (Way more than $300 though  )


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Picture attached


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Poodles are mouthy. It's partly how they communicate. Treat the nipping how you normally would, but keep in mind it's not something that will be under control for a while. One of my standard poodles was a big whiner for the first few days we had him. Once he felt comfortable with us though the whining stopped and I haven't heard him whine since then. 

I guess health for me is a big issue. My one poodle has epilepsy and it's just so heartbreaking to witness seizures. I really don't wish that on anyone. The problem with the 12 month health guarantee is that many health problems don't develop before the dog is 2 years old. I wish you all the best with Olie. He's cute.



bully said:


> If need be.
> 
> I know a very reputable breeder in Ontario that will ship pups. They have some right now. (Way more than $300 though  )


If you're talking about Bijou, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

What a cutie pie. I have a standard (he lives with my parents in Georgia and I'm in the Boston area). We got him when he was 4 months old and he's now almost 9 years old. How old is your pup? We were lucky that Buddy was a little older, he was already crate trained and mostly potty trained. The one thing I did in the beginning was have his crate in my room. I think my presence soothed him. Is your pup's crate in your room? If not that might cut back on whining. Your pup is going through a big transition right now and he's probably scared.

I don't have much else to offer about how you guys came to find your breeders, I think some of the more experienced dog owners can offer better advice about that. 

Good luck with your new little guy! He is adorable.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes I cannot see not crate training. It speeds the training process up as well as saving money and frustration for the owner and dog! And I had thought of putting it our bedroom but our other dogs are off the living room so hopefully the whining improves or I might take that advise.

Thanks for the thought of a breeder, but we are not buying another one at this time. The price ranges of the 2 we were talking to were $1,000 - $2,000.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

> If you're talking about Bijou, I would look elsewhere.


no Kalchan


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

[QUOTE=Locke;631802 

I guess health for me is a big issue. My one poodle has epilepsy and it's just so heartbreaking to witness seizures. I really don't wish that on anyone. The problem with the 12 month health guarantee is that many health problems don't develop before the dog is 2 years old. I wish you all the best with Olie. He's cute.

Locke, how does your poodle with epilepsy react and how do you maintain this if you dont mind me asking?? What were the symtoms and so on? It is a shame he/she has to go thru that.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

He shakes and "paddles" his legs, he foams/froths at the mouth and he loses bladder and bowel control while seizing, and once he stops seizing he topples over, bump into walls, paces back and forth for about 10-15 minutes before he gets his bearings. He takes medication (potassium bromide) daily to control them. He didn't have any symptoms before he had his first seizure. He had his first one at 2 and a half years old. He's gone grey in his face and has some grey spots on his body. He went from being a friendly social dog, to an insecure dog overnight. I wouldn't trade him for anything, but I would trade anything to make him not epileptic. 

Crate training is great. You might want to look into agility when your pup is older. They're amazing athletes.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Locke said:


> He shakes and "paddles" his legs, he foams/froths at the mouth and he loses bladder and bowel control while seizing, and once he stops seizing he topples over, bump into walls, paces back and forth for about 10-15 minutes before he gets his bearings. He takes medication (potassium bromide) daily to control them. He didn't have any symptoms before he had his first seizure. He had his first one at 2 and a half years old. He's gone grey in his face and has some grey spots on his body. He went from being a friendly social dog, to an insecure dog overnight. I wouldn't trade him for anything, but I would trade anything to make him not epileptic.
> 
> Crate training is great. You might want to look into agility when your pup is older. They're amazing athletes.


Your poor spoo. :-( I can't imagine seeing Buddy go through that, it must have been so hard for you. I hope his seizures are fairly well controlled on the meds. Bless his heart.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations! Olie is a cutie patootie! Standard Poodles are marvelous creatures, and you will so enjoy him! I have 3 Standards, and many, many friends who are pet owners and breeders who show as well. Fabulous dogs! While they may be "high energy," the nice thing about Standard Poodles is that they are so adaptable to their people and environment, that they will be quite content just to be with you, or, to engage in althletic endeavors. They DO have a sense of humor, so I hope that you do! <wink wink> lol Be sure to engage that brain, or he will find ways to entertain himself. Quick studies, and easy to train, SPoodles do best when you keep it FUN. They're also very sensitive, so positive training methods will be very effective, while aversive methods will not. They love, love, love it when you are thrilled with them, so DO use praise to encourage (and motivate) him. Natural retrievers, fetch is a favorite game, as is "search and find" (hide a toy, and tell him to find, then bring it to you). Kongs and other chewies are favored, and plush squeaky toys. 

Keep in mind that your little guy is feeling very vulnerable right now; he's just had major surgery, and now in a new home with new people, so I'm not surprised that he's whining some. Keep him quiet until recovered (no jumping, leaping, etc.), and keep his crate by your bedside at night, and in whatever room you are in. My puppy, Lucia, would literally cry when I was out've sight, but she soon learned that when I said, "I'll be right back," I WOULD be right back, so she relaxed and stopped very quickly. Her nickname was Land Shark, which should give you some indication that she, too, was mouthy! lol It's a Poodley thing, and all of mine (3 - two are 8 yrs. old) use their mouths to communicate with me - affection, take my hand to lead me to where they have something to show me, etc. They all have very soft mouths, including little Land Shark! Let him know it's not ok by saying "Ouch!" and if that doesn't do it, then end the interaction with him immediately, and leave the room. Try again in 2-3 minutes, and, if necessary, leave again. He will soon associate that when he does that, he loses you (his greatest resource, provider of all things). SPoodles are smart (I've considered going back to school for an advanced degree, just to keep up with mine)! <BG> 

Enjoy!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

aokisweet said:


> Locke;631802
> I guess health for me is a big issue. My one poodle has epilepsy and it's just so heartbreaking to witness seizures. I really don't wish that on anyone. The problem with the 12 month health guarantee is that many health problems don't develop before the dog is 2 years old. I wish you all the best with Olie. He's cute.
> Locke said:
> 
> ...


----------

